# Ferrets in action!!



## jonathan512 (Dec 13, 2011)

Check out my little ones playing in the backyard  my backyard is ferret proofed or the closest 2 being ferret proofed as u can get and they are always under supervision. They love they're outside time I have 2 dogs that are in the back with them neither of them ever bite my little ones but they do love smelling them xD again they're always under my careful watch for extra precaution hope y'all enjoy. http://youtu.be/-H2LiywsSJ4


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## jonathan512 (Dec 13, 2011)

thnx


----------



## pdrobber (Dec 14, 2011)

I might be getting a ferret...ahhh someone stop me!


----------



## jonathan512 (Dec 14, 2011)

xD lol

Theyre great pets


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 14, 2011)

I loved watching them play. And what a tight space they can get into, huh? Very cute little animals.


----------



## dmarcus (Dec 14, 2011)

cool...


----------



## terryo (Dec 14, 2011)

They are having a ball out there. How do you catch them to take them inside? Or do they come when you call them?


----------



## jonathan512 (Dec 14, 2011)

Ha ha well they dnt come to me when I call them yet but I've always got my dogs near them when they're outside  my dogs are my ferret finders when I've lost track of one it's pretty funny. And yeah they can squeeze through the smallest cracks that's y I gotta be out there watching them constantly just in case


----------



## Isa (Dec 14, 2011)

Very nice video! Your ferrets and your dog are too cute


----------



## jonathan512 (Dec 14, 2011)

Thnx isa


----------

